# What is all the post here about now



## C Nash (Sep 24, 2015)

Is it just me or what.  I see a lot of post that dont make sense.  Guess i am getting old and senile LOL.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 26, 2015)

Chelse - I posted a note to the Administrators telling them I was about fed up with all the spam the forum has been getting.  I told them I would check back in a month or so to see if they managed to get it cleaned up  Apparently they have not.  The forum, to me, hasn't been the same since they switched to this new format.  But then, I'm old and don't like changes for the "New and Improved" that aren't improved.  Guess I'll give it a couple more months, and if it stays the same, well...


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2015)

I feel the same JIm.  If it is new and improved it aint worth a @@@@@@.  Sure hope the Administrators can get it corrected.  There was a good groupe here but we are losing them.


----------

